
Ibis Chennai City Centre Launches “Pay What You Want” Promotion - kushti
http://www.businesstraveller.com/news/ibis-chennai-city-centre-launches-pay-what-you-
======
manojlds
Direct link - [http://www.ibis.com/gb/promotions-offers/special-
offers/owm0...](http://www.ibis.com/gb/promotions-offers/special-
offers/owm002839-001-pay-what-you-want.shtml)

